# Here are a few comfort dolls (K)



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a few comfort dolls I have made. Useful for using up small amounts of wool.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

These are so precious and definitely a wonderful way to use up small amounts of yarn. What pattern do you use for your dolls?


----------



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Its a free pattern for comfort or worry dolls.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They look adorable. Remind me of the old wooden clothes pegs I used once.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Izzy Doll Pattern for Knitters http://www.hpicanada.ca/izzy-dolls/knitting-pattern/
Izzy Doll Pattern for Crocheters http://www.hpicanada.ca/izzy-dolls/pattern-for-crocheters/


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

Love them


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

OzzieTopaz said:


> Just a few comfort dolls I have made. Useful for using up small amounts of wool.


Absolutely Adorable!!! And your work is very nice & smooth. :thumbup:


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

So cute and they have such happy little faces. Well done.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are absolutely fabulous,fantastic work and colours.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Cute little dolls.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

These dolls are called Izzy dolls I have knitted hundreds that have gone with our military boys and handed out to the children on the streets .Probable their only toy :-(


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Sheilak1 said:


> These dolls are called Izzy dolls I have knitted hundreds that have gone with our military boys and handed out to the children on the streets .Probable their only toy :-(


What a nice gift of your time! And to the OP - your dolls look adorable, so happy. These have been on my list to do to use up some stash, they are so cute.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

They are so sweet--they look like a lot of fun to make.


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## ellioto (Jan 7, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

So sweet.


----------



## sls 449 (Feb 24, 2015)

Great job ! Look like fun to make !


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are very cute!


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Your little dolls have such personality! So cute and colorful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So adorable.. :thumbup:


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Very cute. I like the ribbons around their necks. That is a nice touch.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

They are so cheerful and bright and beautifully knitted


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

PRECIOUS!


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

Cute! Looks like you had fun with the color combinations and stripes.


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

I made some of these up last summer and donated them to my local, small hospital. I was told just this morning that they received a rave review from the parents of a little girl who came into the ER. She was very upset being there, but the comfort doll worked and the parents were very thankful. I guess I need to make more. They only have one left! The nurses liked them so much, they even took them home for thei own kids!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nicely done! Love the little ribbons.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

The Canadian Military is asking for these for soldiers to take to refugee children.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Izzy Doll Pattern for Knitters http://www.hpicanada.ca/izzy-dolls/knitting-pattern/
> Izzy Doll Pattern for Crocheters http://www.hpicanada.ca/izzy-dolls/pattern-for-crocheters/


Thanks for the instructions


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute. 

A long time ago, there was a lady in a knit club I used to go to, and she made a ton of these dressed as all different types of characters. She put cowboy, fireman, police, etc., hats on them, and made the clothes look like the different costumes or uniforms. Such a simple pattern, and so much you can do with it.


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely idea


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are really cute! :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

Luv your dolls


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I have to try to knit comfort dolls, yours look perfect and will brighten a child day.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Lots of comfort here , you while making , us looking and the ones who receive them.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Izzy Dolls, Comfort Dolls, Worry Dolls...whatever the name...These are easy to knit(or crochet) and a very good way to use up a stash.I`ve made
"comfort dolls" to donate to a local Children`s Hospital. They`re needed: especially for the little ones who are afraid;.in pain or just generally miss home and mommy & daddy.They take very little yarn and very little time to make and are so very much appreciated.Your hospital volunteer services will gladly tell you where to deliver or send them.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have to make some of these. Just adorable and the perfect project for all the small balls of sock yarn I have.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute...a great stash buster


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

nsampson said:


> I made some of these up last summer and donated them to my local, small hospital. I was told just this morning that they received a rave review from the parents of a little girl who came into the ER. She was very upset being there, but the comfort doll worked and the parents were very thankful. I guess I need to make more. They only have one left! The nurses liked them so much, they even took them home for thei own kids!


Love them all, great colours


----------



## LillianY67 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

